# Friday 24th Oct BARASTI BEACH BAR - WHO'S IN?



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

We all love it there so who's in? Get there between 8-9pm to avoid the queues or for bums like me, get there for 5pm and watch the sunset whilst listening to soulful house. Im in


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Starting early I see.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

'We' don't all love it. 

I will actually be at QD's (on the creek) for sundowners on Friday.


-


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> 'We' don't all love it.
> 
> I will actually be at QD's (on the creek) for sundowners on Friday.
> 
> ...


Ok, most of us love it  I like QD's too but think barasti has a more chilled atmosphere, how come you dont like it there Elphaba?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sara81 said:


> We all love it there so who's in? Get there between 8-9pm to avoid the queues or for bums like me, get there for 5pm and watch the sunset whilst listening to soulful house. Im in


I'll be there duck, why not it's the weekend!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Starting early I see.


Might as well!!! They wont let me start my new job until visa comes through as they are still scared I have a labour ban!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Might as well!!! They wont let me start my new job until visa comes through as they are still scared I have a labour ban!!!


That certainly is something to drink about.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Ok, most of us love it  I like QD's too but think barasti has a more chilled atmosphere, how come you dont like it there Elphaba?



Too large, too busy, too many wannabes and slappers. Can takes ages to get a drink.

As I have said before, I preferred it before it became such a huge venue. It used to be a much more chilled little place on a beach, whereas now it is like Basildon on sea. 

There are so many other nicer places to go IMO.

-


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'll be there duck, why not it's the weekend!!


yippeeee pls tell all, I will do the same any plans for thurs yet?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> whereas now it is like Basildon on sea.


You mean you don't like Baz-vegas?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

What is a "slapper"?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sara81 said:


> yippeeee pls tell all, I will do the same any plans for thurs yet?


Yep, Longs bar 2030. Then maybe on to Zinc in the Crown Plaza or down to Irish Village.

Be there!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> What is a "slapper"?


Some may refer to them as 'enthusiastic amateurs'


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

bubbles said:


> What is a "slapper"?


aussies might call them "yahoo layabouts"


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You mean you don't like Baz-vegas?


About as much as I like having teeth pulled....




-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

OKay, none of those terms make sense to me. Enthusiastic amateur in what? Yahoo layabouts? Does it mean like a chav type of woman?


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

bubbles said:


> OKay, none of those terms make sense to me. Enthusiastic amateur in what? Yahoo layabouts? Does it mean like a chav type of woman?


a woman who enjoys a bit of rumpy pumpy with many different men!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> OKay, none of those terms make sense to me. Enthusiastic amateur in what? Yahoo layabouts? Does it mean like a chav type of woman?


It means a woman(or man) who is quite happy to be bought a couple of drinks so that you can take her back to hers/yours for nuptials. Usually with a different bloke every week


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! thanks guys. My word for the day.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> LOL! thanks guys. My word for the day.


So my man are you coming out for a few glasses of Merlot?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thursday 20.30 at Longs? Late start then, but yeah I'm up for it. If anyone's around earlier gimme a shout.

I love a nice quiet evening spent with friends, a vintage claret and a good lewinski cigar...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> So my man are you coming out for a few glasses of Merlot?


What about the brazilian thing that Gnomes mentioned? That sounds like fun.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A brazilian gnome? It takes all sorts...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It means a woman(or man) who is quite happy to be bought a couple of drinks so that you can take her back to hers/yours for nuptials. Usually with a different bloke every week


Quite.

Slappers and wannabes can be male or female.


-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I have never in my life heard an australian refer to someone as a ''yahoo'' or a ''layabout''.

we tend to call them trashbags. used to go out trashbaggin on the weekends when i was single and hot! haha


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Quite. Slappers and wannabes can be male or female.


Exactly, not me of course. I saving myself for marriage {polishes halo}


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> What about the brazilian thing that Gnomes mentioned? That sounds like fun.


I didn't get the SMS mate so only found out about it on here and had been invited out to Longs so figured I'd extend the invite. I know you've agreed to going with Gnomes but if you want to come in for a drink on the way, you're more than welcome, always good to see you big guy!!

Andy_Capp: More than happy to come out earlier, what time did you have in mind?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Exactly, not me of course. I saving myself for marriage {polishes halo}



*ducks to avoid mazy's lengthening nose*


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> *ducks to avoid mazy's lengthening nose*
> 
> 
> -



Great minds think alike!!! Halo! Please!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Andy_Capp: More than happy to come out earlier, what time did you have in mind?


About 5? Oh dear....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> About 5? Oh dear....


Won't be finishing work till after that I'm afraid and will be coming from up in the gardens. Thinking earliest would be around 1930-2000

Elphaba & Maz - I'm deeply wounded by your slurs on my character


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Won't be finishing work till after that I'm afraid and will be coming from up in the gardens. Thinking earliest would be around 1930-2000



Lightweight, send me a text or call when you're leaving, see you then...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well, seems like I'll be good to go for both nights! Crazymazy, you gonna Long's on Thursday? I am prolly down for Friday too.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> well, seems like I'll be good to go for both nights! Crazymazy, you gonna Long's on Thursday? I am prolly down for Friday too.


what do u mean "prolly down for friday too"??????? u are defo coming mr!! p.s. u coming gym tomo?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

sara81 said:


> what do u mean "prolly down for friday too"??????? u are defo coming mr!! p.s. u coming gym tomo?


yeah I sho am down for friday. As for the gym tomorrow, was thinkin about it. Might go in the afternoon? txt me what time you were plannin on being there... I'm not expecting to see Mr. Turquoise Running man in the gym either haha


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Will be arriving between 7-8pm, all are welcome, new and old faces


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm new to Dubai- moving into my Marina apartment today! Been living in Abu Dhabi the past couple months. I'd love to meet up with you guys at Barasti tonight. How can I find you guys once i get there? I'll try to check back on this site once the evening comes around to see what you guys have to say. Looking forward to meeting some people who like to go out for drinks. See ya later, J


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jason G said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to Dubai- moving into my Marina apartment today! Been living in Abu Dhabi the past couple months. I'd love to meet up with you guys at Barasti tonight. How can I find you guys once i get there? I'll try to check back on this site once the evening comes around to see what you guys have to say. Looking forward to meeting some people who like to go out for drinks. See ya later, J



If you do one more posting, you'll be able to use the PM facility. PM any of us and we'll give you a phone nr!


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok. I just finished packing up my car in Abu Dhabi & heading to Dubai now! I know its late. . . .I will sms sara when i get there and see if you guys are still out. If i don't make it tonight, i will definitely be out for the next one! Thanks


----------

